# CUPS 1.7.2 Broken if Avahi Disabled



## aorchid (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

The print/cups port will not build using version 1.7.2 without avahi enabled. It seems that this is a documented bug that has been fixed in the development branch of cups via a patch. It seems that there is no maintainer for the cups port, so I am not sure where else to post this. See https://www.cups.org/str.php?L4402 for more details. This was produced on 10.0-RELEASE-p3.

Thanks,


----------



## Crivens (May 17, 2014)

I can confirm this - I was hit by that also shortly ago. When you disable AVAHI, you only get some compile errors. Enable AVAHI, and the port tells you it is broken. That was my state, and so I skipped cups in the update process.


----------



## aorchid (May 17, 2014)

Yes, the fix appears to be to disable AVAHI and enable the mdnsresponder option. It will then compile.


----------



## zspider (May 23, 2014)

aorchid said:
			
		

> Yes, the fix appears to be to disable AVAHI and enable the mdnsresponder option. It will then compile.



Thanks for this tip. :beer


----------

